# Excavating a massive herp habitat



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

I began this project last autumn and had to stop construction because we ran out of decent working weather, Now I find myself waiting for the tadpoles that arrived this spring to fully develop and move on so we can resume work.

Bringing the bulldozer back in now would result in the slaughter of thousands of this seasons tadpoles and to me would be a contradiction of the goal I wish to achieve.

Anyways on to the project...

*********************************************

One problem I have seen on my property is the amphibians get screwed over every year when the spring rains form puddles and the eggs get laid in them.

Buy June the puddles dry up and all the tadpoles and baby newts die off.

For the last few years I have busted my butt pumping literally millions of gallons of water from the nearby creek into my woods to keep the puddles filled up long enough for the metamorphosis to occur and give them a chance to perpetuate.

Throughout this thread I will show you what it is I have going on and what I am doing about it.

Firstly, here is a few pics from just this last summer....

This puddle was all but dried up, there were dozens of tadpoles dying in the goo, so I did what I could.....










This is a 5 horsepower water pump that can move tremendous amounts of water in short order, the suction pipe is in the nearby creek.



















On the other end is the discharge hose feeding much needed water to the tadpole pool.










That same puddle with some water added. Ensuring the survival of the tadpoles.










* Continued on next post..*


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

My vision taking form...
Phase one, removal of some trees.










looking down on it from the hillside..










How I am paying for the project.










looking at it from the other side..










more shots of the crew at work..










the next step will be stump removal and excavating a large deep pond..










I will also be leveling the ground surrounding the pond and planting grass.
It should be a sight to behold when we get done.

I will have to fence it all off to keep the 4 wheelers out of there, or they will tear it all up.

Then I will plant blue spruce trees, they are a beautiful species of tree.
For anyone unfamiliar with that species of tree....


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

He has not dug down yet, but after removing just a few inches it got wet and soupy.

sufficient water will not be a problem at all.



















That wet spot has already turned into a small pond all by itself and is now populated with quite a few tadpoles.



















Then this happened!


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

These animals will all benefit from a better home....















































one of my current habitats, not much but it helps...


----------



## herpboy (Jan 19, 2009)

brill , good job keep us up to date:notworthy:


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

dont forget to post some pics of the new residents when they settle in would love to see them in there new home


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Looking good, i'll be waiting for pics of the fogs and other things when they arrive. 

jay


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks brilliant!!


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Cheers all....

Further construction is postponed until the tadpoles that arrived this year have all morphed and moved on.

I just can't bring myself to put a dozer in there right now, it would annihilate the tadpoles before they ever had a chance.

Many of them have rear legs already, so it should be just a few short weeks until I can start digging again.


----------

